

Colorado farmers bringing in nation’s first hemp harvest since the 1950s - CrunchyJams
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/food/legal-or-not-colorado-farmers-bringing-in-nations-first-hemp-harvest-since-the-1950s/2013/10/12/97c7fa6c-3349-11e3-ad00-ec4c6b31cbed_story.html

======
jlgreco
At the risk of sounding like an insufferable hippy, it is absolutely
ridiculous that hemp has been banned. Even if you consider pot to be harmful,
it is _stupidly_ obvious that hemp is harmless.

On another note, the headline of the article gives the wrong impression:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_White_Plume](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_White_Plume)

On yet another note: hemp has been largely surpassed by other products and
isn't really a big cash crop even in countries were it has remained legal. It
may make a comeback with a nontraditional demographic, much like PBR, but that
remains to be seen.

------
patrickg_zill
What is ridiculous is that industrial hemp is grown in Canada and then
imported by American car companies, to use in the production of certain car
parts.

So Ford (for example) can import industrial hemp to the USA, but it was not
allowed to be grown in the USA...

------
ginko
I didn't know growing industrial hemp was also outlawed in the US.

~~~
jlgreco
Technically it is regulated, not banned. Of course you could say the same of
cocaine...

